# Reloading Components



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

Wondering where the cheapest place to order reloading components in bulk . i have checked Cheap Dirt and they look sort of good but wanted to check if anyone knows of a better place. Thanks
I will be loading
45acp
38/357
9mm
45LC
40sw
if anyone has some components they don't need anymore.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

http://www.wideners.com/itemview.cfm?dir=278

http://hi-techammo.com/

Rick


----------



## timc (Oct 19, 2009)

Try midsouth shooters I have always had good experiences with them

http://www.midsouthshooterssupply.com/


----------



## cone (Sep 15, 2011)

I've also used Powder Valley and Pats Reloading.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

cone said:


> I've also used Powder Valley and Pats Reloading.


 
Also good places to do business.

Rick


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

There is no 1 place that has the cheapest prices... Widener's and midsouth are consistently good price wise. Graf's always has the best price on Lapua brass and Berger bullets (excepting close outs of course). Midway usually has better inventory and surely has the easiest to navigate website. However you really have to be careful of Midway's prices.... many times I can run down the street to the LGS and buy components cheaper than Midway.... in those cases I much prefer to spend my money with the LGS.

I buy most of my components and equipment from Midsouth. their website is still pretty bad even though they've "improved it".... I just like doing business with them better than Midway.... I think they've gotten a little too big for their britches so to speak...


----------



## cone (Sep 15, 2011)

Midway has their powders and primers dropped shipped. If you order both you pay two haz mat fees. Powder valley will ship 48 lbs of powder and primers on one haz mat charge.


----------



## smithnsig (Mar 28, 2012)

Semi auto bullets. Precision Delta. http://www.precisiondelta.com/

For revolver, if you don't want to fool with lead and lubes, Powerbond bullets.http://powerbondbullets.com/products.html

The Precision Delta are true FMJ, not plated, and shipping is included in the price. The Powerbond is plated, but thicker than most. The shipping is also included in their price.


----------

